# Does the s13 have airbags?



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

...in any model/year? I went to a '93 SE, and it had none. Perhaps, hopefully, the '94 version has airbags? I'm trying to find that as a key safety feature. ABS would be nice, too, does anyone know if the s13 has any of these?

If not, are all later 240sx models capable of the same swaps as the s13s (with the SR20DET and RB25DET - slight mod, etc...)?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i wont flame for fear of a certain mod going apeshit, but i will say look at the sticky for swap info. as for the others, my 91 hatch is an SE and it has an airbag. 1, just for the driver. i think the S14 has 2. also, the S13 DID come with ABS but you have to look. i wouldnt recomend ABS since it sucks, but if you want it, yes, they did come with it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

No S13s that i know of have airbags... and yes, the s14 can handle the s13 sr20, s14 sr20, s15 sr20, and the RBs


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Brb


EDIT: well hell, you're right. that makes me feel much safer now. guess its time to save for harnesses and a roll cage.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't need airbags... I'm special... so that means i have to wear the special helmet


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

why the fuck u want airbags and ABS they both blows ass. Well the airbags might save u, but they have been known to kill people and ABS is dumb. Cause if u know your car well enough u would know how far u can push your breaks before the lock up. If having Airbags and ABS make u feel safer then go right ahead and buy a car.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

^you have some good points, but, the average american doesnt really know all about their cars and how to get the most of them. i mean c'mon, the main reason soccer moms buy SUVs is because they feel safer. well, it takes a hell of a lot more force to stop an SUV going the same speed as my little tin can jap car. most americans see "V6, Airbags, ABS, AC" and think its the greatest car ever and the safest thing on the road.


----------



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

sr20dets will fit in the later verisons, as to my knowledge


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks, even in the post-'98 240sx?

Well, I heard that ABS helps keep control while peeling out. For fun, it just helps you not spin out of control. And for things like ice, it is helpful to have ABS. Basically, my parents want it in a car I buy, but I don't care. I just always assumed that ABS would be better.

Does it put any limits on what the car can do?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

it can be kinda annoying when braking hard. and i think traction control is what keeps you from peeling out. Anti-Lock brakes just pulse when they're pressed too hard to fast. that way, they dont lock up. however, if you like to push the car al ittle more, and get the brakes close to lock up, ABS will kinda hinder what you can do. if your folks want you to have it, then by all means get it. i mean, i dunno what kinda driving you do, or plan on doing, but daily driving wouldnt be hurt by ABS.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Riiight, I'm doing daily driving when I want to do an RB series swap?  I don't think so. Yes, it will be my get around car, but I will be doing hopefully some racing-ish stuff, learning it. Dunno about drifting at the moment... but basic stuff, that I need safety at high speeds. So is ABS good for that or no?

Also, what is traction control good for? Better for normal driving, or preformance driving?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

two questions, how old, and gender?

ok. ABS is good if you cant control your car. if you plan on upgrading the brakes, i dont think you will be able to use it, and i HIGHLY recomend you upgrade the brakes before you slap an RB in there, among other things. if you want to talk about safety, how about 12 year old struts/springs, bushings, and other suspension parts? sound safe? if you dont know how to control the car, then dont bother getting one with ABS because it wont help you that much or keep you from dying. as for traction control, its for people who cannot control their car IMO. almost all modern cars have some kind of traction control and it basically takes away from the driving experince and makes it all feel kinda soft. i dont think the 240 came with it anyway. if you get one, just learn how to drive it. dont bother with drifting, its just over rated. dont bother with racing either. take your car out to some outskirts roads and drive at a nice easy pace close to the speed limit so you can get used to the way the car handles and brakes. if you have any more questions, hit me up on AIM.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

AIRBAGS- I belive airbags are a deffinite plus. They save lives a lot more than they take them. Usually airbag related fatalities are related to not wearing your seatbelt and alowing your body to be in an unintended position when the airbag deploys. Although im not so confident when it comes to the earlier modles with airbags.

ABS- Also a plus in my opinion. The only time you may think of it as a disadvantage is during racing where you may want some tire skid. But when it comes to daily driving it will take you a slightly longer distance but it will be under control. Its true that some abs systems are more advanced that others but for the most part they are very helpful in keeping you going strait and will even allow you to steer while braking hard.

ASC/DSC- Traction control, it can be a pain in the ass if can not be turnned on and off at will. For racing it sucks but for daily driving it helps. I think it is more important to have on larger more powerfull engines than a KA because it is very easy to lose control of a car such as an M5 where you can accidentally loose control but without it on such a car it would be much to dangerous for the streets with the average driver behind the wheel.Traction contol makes it posible. It also serves the purpose of detecting a loss of traction say if you were to drive over a patch of ice . Here is where it come in to be very helpful. It works with the ABS and helps you to control the car. I dont care how good of a driver you are yoou are going to have a hard time controling a car that is hydroplaining or skidding on ice.

That just the way i see it.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

That is true, I have had some bad experience on ice in my non-ABS Corolla.

Obviously there is no traction control in the s13, but would it be highly recommended to put that in for a powerful swap such as with an RB series that will be upgraded as well?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

airbags blow. ABS blows. and hell, traction control blows.the S13's ABS is too primative to be safe. it scares me more than anything. ABS just plain sucks anyways. this past winter i was driving my mom's alero and the woman in the SUV in front of me lost control, so i hit the brakes. ABS says no, and starts pulsing, but the rear wheels still lock up throwing me sideways down the road behind the lady fishtailing in front of me. yippee. damn ABS. as for airbags, they are useless as well in my opinion. when i crashed my civic doing around 60 while wearing my seatbelt, the airbag did more harm than good. the passenger side airbag shattered the windshield and the driverside one gave me a bruise and a brushburn from my wrist to my elbow - literally. my whole arm was black and blue and all sorts of fun colors. and traction control is just gay.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you wont be able to add traction control Kristian. its something that comes in more advanced cars. if you want to get plain and simple, the 240 is about the same as an old MG/Triumph/Z/Roadster. basic of basic stuff to keep it legal. not goodies like airbag, abs(std) and TC make it awesome for hugging the road.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

when somebody cuts you off cause they dont feel like checking the blind spot, or when somebody decides theres enough room to pull out in the rain, abs is something that i wish i had... i slam the brakes and my car just slides. if i had the extra second to think, i wouldnt slam them, but its instinct and quite unexpected so i really think abs would be better if your car is a daily driver. ive never dealt with airbags so i cant talk about that... it all lowers your insurance though :thumbup:


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

When i explained the basic functions of these three forms of safety control it was not to be interpreted that a car with these features is INVINCIBLE! 

Some road conditions are imposible to be able to control your car. At some point the abs and dsc can no longer help control the vehicle, that is not to say they arent helpful 

Same goes for airbags they are helpful to a point but if you are in a highspeed collision with an inanimate object ( ie. a wall ) Your beyond the help of an airbag.

And its true the earlier the form of safety device the less effective it is.

My 93 240 has no abs or airbags and like 93blackser said im not sure i would want that early of an airbag or abs system in my car.

If your worried about controling an rb swap in your 240 maybe you should try something a little milder like the sr20 and if you get comfortable with it just add some upgrades to the engine and adjust to them as you go.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, thanks, I think that is a better idea, now. I suppose I wouldn't need all that torque from the RB, would I?

It all seems it is only a matter of knowing your car and keeping cool in danger to know what to do. Maybe I can convince my parents to let me learn it on the track to get a relationship with the car and learn it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Id rather spend money on adding 6 piston calipers and 13" 2 piece rotors than trying to add ABS.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Joel said:


> Id rather spend money on adding 6 piston calipers and 13" 2 piece rotors than trying to add ABS.



yep Joel know whats he is talking about. It would be better to get 6 piston Calipers and rotors for your 240sx if u really want better breaks  in your car, plus wouldnt it be expensive to add ABS to a car that didnt have ABS to start with????


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

as for traction control, an lsd would help with that and would not be gay


----------



## JBEES (Apr 19, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> when i crashed my civic doing around 60 while wearing my seatbelt, the airbag did more harm than good. the passenger side airbag shattered the windshield and the driverside one gave me a bruise and a brushburn from my wrist to my elbow - literally. my whole arm was black and blue and all sorts of fun colors. and traction control is just gay.


Excuse me for being new here and not knowing who knows what and who is full of sh!t...but if you wrecked a civic at 60 and you survived...buddy, you better thank those airbags for doing what they were intended to do...save your life. They are not nor were ever intended to provide a feather type cushion to prevent scratches, bumps and bruises. They are intended to save your life in a situation that without them, you wouldn't be here. It's either that or you weren't doing 60 when you crashed...(complaining about a bruised arm that is)

I could quote some history about air bags, but suffice it to say that air bags have saved far more lives than they have taken. Most deaths involving air bags occur when small children are either riding in the front seat or do not have a safety belt on at all. I don't blame these deaths on the air bags but the driver of the vehicle not following proper safety guidlines for restraining small children. If you have the option of purchasing a car with air bags or one without, buy the one with them.

ABS brakes...now here is a point that can be debated for years. I know drivers that swear by them and drivers that just hate them. But even experts admit that when trying to stop a vehicle quickly...even a monkey can do a better job with ABS than a profesional driver without them. Couple that with the fact that you can still steer the car with full brake pressure applied. there is no contest. This ONLY applies to ABS that is on all 4 wheels. Rear ABS only is really a waste for steering applications. The front tires will still lock up and you have no control as to the direction of the car. It actually gives you a false sense of security.

Traction control is NOT something you would want for any kind of performance application unless you are 4-wheeling...and I don't think that is what you are intending to do with your little 240. A limited slip differential will do you far more good.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification. It makes sense then that the s14 has airbags and ABS; they wouldn't put something in a "sporty" car that wasn't conducive to better preformance.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

JBEES said:


> Excuse me for being new here and not knowing who knows what and who is full of sh!t...but if you wrecked a civic at 60 and you survived...buddy, you better thank those airbags for doing what they were intended to do...save your life. They are not nor were ever intended to provide a feather type cushion to prevent scratches, bumps and bruises. They are intended to save your life in a situation that without them, you wouldn't be here. It's either that or you weren't doing 60 when you crashed...(complaining about a bruised arm that is).


the airbag was beneficial to me in absolutely no way. it didnt stop me from going headfirst into the steering wheel. and i was doing 60 going around a slight bend and had a tire blow out and force me into the guardrail on the drivers side. the only part of my body that the airbag touched was my arm, which ended up badly wounded. and before you talk shit again, understand the fact that that was my OPINION on airbags.


----------

